# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Am Samstag ist mein Mann verstorben

## Helena

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

am Ende hat Xtandi nach Zytiga nicht mehr allzu lange den Krebs meines Mannes in Schach halten können. Ich bin unendlich traurig und kann es noch gar nicht fassen, wie schnell es am Ende ging. Ich wusste zwar, dass wir nicht mehr viel Zeit miteinander haben dürfen, aber ich hatte so schnell nicht damit gerechnet ihn zu verlieren.

Was mir ein kleiner Trost ist, er hatte tatsächlich bis zum Schluss keine Schmerzen, auch wenn er immer müder und schwächer wurde. Wir sind in diesen letzten Wochen nochmal enger zusammengerückt als wir es schon immer waren, waren obwohl er im Krankenhaus war so viel wie möglich zusammen. So war auch bei ihm als er starb, in einer auch sonst sehr liebevollen Umgebung. 

Letztlich ist die Erkrankung innerhalb von 4 Wochen sozusagen explodiert.

Wenn es mir wieder etwas besser geht, fasse ich noch mal seine Geschichte für euch zusammen, aber vorerst schaffe ich das nicht, es tut zu weh.

Helena

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Helena,

schon Dein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum gab mir vor mehr als 2 Jahren Veranlassung, darauf zu antworten. In der Tat bin auch ich überrascht, dass es nun so schnell zu Ende ging.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid möchte ich hiermit ausdrücken. Ich wünsche Dir die notwendige Kraft, um dieses Schicksal zu ertragen. 

*"Man weiß selten, was Glück ist, aber man weiß meistens was Glück war"*
(Françoise Sagan)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Herzliches Beileid, Helena

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## Briele

Liebe Helena,

Es tut mir leid, daß Dein Mann gestorben ist und ich weiß, dass es keine Worte gibt, die Dich im Moment trösten können. Wenn es in diese Richtung einen Gedanken gibt, dann den, daß Ihr bis zum Schluß in Liebe miteinander sein konntet und daß er, wie Du schreibst, keine Schmerzen hatte. Das ist, in dem Kummer, ja auch ein Segen/Glück für beide.

Ich wünsche Dir liebevolle, aufmerksame Menschen und schicke Dir herzliche Grüße, sowie eine schwesterliche Umarmung.
Briele

----------

